# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Ift [Swift 1]

## Psytair

Ειναι το νεο ταχυπλοο της seajets  οπου αγοραστηκε  τον περασμενο ιουνιο. Το πλοιο εχει ναυπηγηθει απο την ιncat στην αυστραλια  το 2003  και ηταν ναυλωμενο απο το αμερικανικο πολεμικο ναυτικο .  Εχει ιδιο σχεδιο με το volcan de teno (ex high-speed 5) .Ομως περσι ανοιχτα της υεμενης χτυπηθηκε απο ρουκετα οπου καταστραφηκε εντελως .Σημερα το πλοιο εχει ρυμουλκηθει  στην ελευσινα με αγνωστο το μελλον του

----------


## antonis01

> Ειναι το νεο ταχυπλοο της seajets  οπου αγοραστηκε  τον περασμενο ιουνιο. Το πλοιο εχει ναυπηγηθει απο την ιncat στην αυστραλια  το 2003  και ηταν ναυλωμενο απο το αμερικανικο πολεμικο ναυτικο .  Εχει ιδιο σχεδιο με το volcan de teno (ex high-speed 5) .Ομως περσι ανοιχτα της υεμενης χτυπηθηκε απο ρουκετα οπου καταστραφηκε εντελως .Σημερα το πλοιο εχει ρυμουλκηθει  στην ελευσινα με αγνωστο το μελλον του


μια διόρθωση volcan de teno είναι τώρα το highspeed 6 και όχι το 5

----------


## Psytair

Ωχ, ναι ευχαριστω για την διορφωση σου

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Swift 1 την Πέμπτη με ένα P/K του Σπανόπουλου ήρθε από την Ελευσίνα στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Για να δούμε τι ....θα δούμε με αυτό!!!!!

SWIFT-1-02-05-11-2017.jpg

----------


## leo85

Έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια τη θα κάνουν από όλα αυτά που ακούγονται.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε το SWIFT 1 το έχουν γυρίσει με την πλώρη στο ναυπηγείο, άραγε έχουν ξεκινήσει να το φτιάχνουν???

SWIFT-1-06-20-01-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι μου είπε πριν λίγο ένας φίλος, μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα του βγάλουν τις μηχανές και το πλοίο δεν θα φτιαχτεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

244
Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Τ/Χ
IFT
ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΚΥΠΡΟΥ
ΣΙ ΤΖΕΤΣ Ν.Ε.
ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ-ΘΗΡΑ-ΝΑΞΟΣ













να το δω να κάνει δρομολόγια ......και τι στον κόσμο. :Chuncky:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό ίσως να μην δρομολογηθεί (ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι, πολλοί νεκροί έχουν αναστηθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια), η γραμμούλα όμως ως δηλωθείσα μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί από άλλο της ιδίας εταιρείας. Αυτό το "IFT" όμως..... κουφό !!! Το μετονομάσανε που το μετονομάσανε, δεν του δίνανε και ένα όνομα της προκοπής ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό το "IFT" όμως..... κουφό !!! Το μετονομάσανε που το μετονομάσανε, δεν του δίνανε και ένα όνομα της προκοπής ???


Περισσότερο γιά όνομα γιά το τελευταίο ταξίδι μου κάνει!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη η μία μηχανή έχει βγει από εχθές από το πλοίο.

----------


## threshtox

> Περισσότερο γιά όνομα γιά το τελευταίο ταξίδι μου κάνει!



Ακριβώς αυτό. Εκτός αν το βγάλουν τσIFTης..και καραμπουζουκλής..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην ίδια θέση και κατάσταση στη Σαλαμίνα, και να δούμε πότε θα πάρει τον δρόμο για απέναντι (αστεία πράγματα τα περί ....μελλοντικής δρομολόγησης του).

IMG_0249.jpg__IMG_0249_.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/04/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και μια φωτο του Swift 1 ......από μέσα.

SWIFT-1-08-20-01-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετική !!! Έτοιμο το βαπόρι δια την εξυπηρέτησιν του επιβατικού κοινού !!!

----------

